# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Echo Spot, smart speaker with a built-in screen, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/echospot

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Spot first look

Published on Sep 27, 2017




> Amazon's new Echo Spot is a smart alarm clock that can make video calls and be connected to external speakers via cable or Bluetooth. This new device seems to be a crossover between the Echo Dot and Echo Show, with a tiny 2.5-inch screen and a more curved edge. You can make video calls or it can double as a nursery camera. The Spot is going on sale in December 19th and costs $130. Preorders are live today.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Echo Spot

Published on Dec 11, 2017




> Meet Echo Spot — a compact Echo with a screen that’s designed to fit anywhere. Just ask to make calls, set alarms, control your lights, show commute times and trending news. Plus, see music lyrics, photos, weather forecasts, and more—all hands-free.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Spot: Amazon video controls

Published on Dec 12, 2017




> Learn how to use your voice to browse Amazon Video and control play back on Echo Spot.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Spot review

Published on Dec 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Amazon’s Echo Spot is more than just a smart alarm clock

Published on Dec 18, 2017




> The $130 Spot is Amazon’s most compelling Echo yet.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Spot review

Published on Dec 18, 2017




> Amazon's new Echo Spot is the latest take on a smart alarm clock for your bedroom. It gets a lot of things right: it's cute, it can be fully controlled with your voice, and its display is useful for showing the time, weather, and other information. But it isn't perfect, and there's one particular thing that will probably keep it out of the bedrooms of lots of people.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Spot review: Alexa's touchscreen is still a tough sell

Published on Dec 18, 2017




> Amazon's newest Alexa gadget gives the Echo Dot a touchscreen -- but the combination is less compelling than you might have guessed.


"Amazon Echo Spot review:"
Alexa's touchscreen misses the sweet spot

by Ry Crist
December 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Spot: a good bedside companion

Published on Dec 18, 2017




> The compact $129 Echo Spot can replace your alarm clock, but its circular screen isn’t ideal for videos.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Spot: smart home cameras

Published on Jan 12, 2018




> Learn how to use Echo Spot to check on smart home cameras using just your voice.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Spot UK unboxing, setup & hands-on review

Published on Jan 29, 2018




> Amazon's Echo Spot smart speaker has hit the UK, so here's our full unboxing, including the setup process and hands-on review.
> 
> The Echo Spot is a smaller version of Amazon's Echo Show smart speaker, with a dinky 2.5-inch screen and four far-field mics. You get full Alexa support, and our unboxing and setup video shows off some of her smarts.

----------


## Airicist

Behind the scenes: Amazon Echo Spot

Published on Mar 8, 2018




> Late last year, Amazon unveiled one of its most unique products yet, the Echo Spot. While most of Amazon’s Echo products are designed to fade into the background, the Spot was not. It’s basically a smart alarm clock -- a very cute one, at that. Here we are in Amazon’s San Francisco office to take a deeper, behind-the-scenes look on how the Spot was made.

----------

